# Sticky  Universal Workers Unite



## Perseus

The Guards like Carrot in Terry Pratchett's books want what employers (the Army) want:

Guardians value experience, and they seek a tangible return on their investments*. Believing in common sense, they are not attracted to idle speculation. They are the glue of civilization, maintaining and nurturing institutions that have been established by the dint of hard work. They tend to be conventional and cooperative in their work, wanting to make sure everybody gets what they deserve, no more and no less. They follow the rules of their cohort or group and expect others to as well.

Guardian temperament - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Employees are investments not people. You are expected to sell your soul to the Company. 

Your test question 

How did butterfly get its name? (And why is the standard view wrong!)


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

Congratulations ESTJs, you sound like us.


----------



## Nichola

you sound like us.


----------



## AmyWilkerson

Congratulations dear.


----------



## TeamPB

>workers unite
GET FUCKED COMMIE LMAO


----------



## Neff90

Why are you so brutal?


----------

